# Gen Won't Start



## Mil (Mar 14, 2013)

Sorry if this is in the wrong forum; new member here.

I have a fleet of about 9 12kW generators; Lombardini 25LD330-2. Two gennies aren't working.

One has an issue where it will start up, and then constantly change idle speeds until it dies out in about 30 seconds. I'm suspecting fuel injection? They had been sitting for a while due to poor maintenance procedures, so perhaps some of the diesel gelled up? Would throwing in some fuel cleaner and cycling it a few tiimes resolve the issue?

The second generator will not start at all. The lights on the indicator all flash rapidly when you turn the key. Any suggestions? A friend suggested the battery, though that doesn't make sense I swapped the battery with a known good; same problem.

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm thinking the first one may have air in the lines put some diesel 911 in the fuel system and try cranking it a bit then bleed the fuel system of air. And let us know what happens


----------



## MowersGalore (Mar 12, 2013)

With a diesel engine, there is normally only two things that go wrong
1. Fuel System 
2. Has a leg out of bed and the engine is a write off 

The one that changes idle will be a fuel system issue, poor fuel, partially block fuel filter, water in tank etc. Remove fuel tank and clean replace diesel, change fuel filter, if it has a hand pump crack the fuel line to the no:1 injector and hand pump fresh fuel thru

I would be doing this on both generators - with the generator that doesnt start 
Aerostart will help it run off if there is a fuel issue (just a tip)


----------

